# Betta family



## RescuePets (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey guys so I'm new to the forum and would like to introduce you to my little Betta family. all of these guys were ill or almost dead when i bought them.










This is Lucius he's very active and is the seemingly most aggressive out of my three Bettas I've had Lucius in my care the longest and is making a great comeback.










This is Olivander the second Betta to come into my care and is doing well for the most part. He's a very relaxed and has relatively low aggression. His color is making a comeback as well now that you can actually see his blue.










And this is the most recent addition to the family. This is Lupen He is a double sided fish. Half the time he is very relaxed and not very aggressive but he has his moments. I bought Lupen about two days ago and he is still having some problems but I'm working on him. 

let me know what you guys think!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Its great that there is people like you who try helping sick animals out like that. What tank size do you keep them in as the tanks seem rather flat to me. Are they filtered, heated, etc?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice bettas. Not to take away from saving them, but when you buy them, that gives petco enough money to abuse 2 more fish. A lot of people take them off petco's hands for free. I emailed petco a while ago and they said "we do not sell sick fish". I also called them and they kept saying "we do not sell sick fish". Looks like they do......


----------



## RescuePets (Oct 30, 2012)

I have heaters but they are not needed my room is 76 degrees and quite comfortable. I constantly check the temp. And I do not currently have filters cuz ill be changing tanks soon. They are all currently in their own gallon tank but I'm in the process of buying each one a planted 2.5- 3 gallon tank with a three step filtration system. Hope this answers everyone's questions.
Note: I did not get all These fish from a store one came from Walmart one came from a very poor breeder and one came from a friend who is sick and could no longer care for it she tried but it got sick and she handed him over.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Thats cool, what tanks are you planning on getting them (if its a brand tank)? And heating the room to 76f isn't sufficient in the long run. Water temperature is always colder than the room temperature and you want the temperature around 78f. I would buy them small heaters once you upgrade to the bigger tanks.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Good!  That's cool that you can do that. I tried with my local petco, but they said no. Try upgrading their tanks when you can.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why is it that humans always think that whatever is ok for them is ok fir the fish...they like neon orange gravel even though the fish hate it...but it's ok because the human likes it...

USE YOUR HEATERS...TANK TEMP = 80F..........

ok...go take care of your fishies now....lol


----------



## RescuePets (Oct 30, 2012)

Just an update next week all of my betta's will be moving into their new three gallon heated homes with lots of plants! can't wait I'm excited i hope they are


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Oooo I want to see pictures! Once they are in the heated tanks I bet you will see even better coloring and bouncing back.


----------



## RescuePets (Oct 30, 2012)

Ill be sure to post pics once everyone is moved 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

How do you know fish hate neon orange gravel? I once read of a study about whether peacocks preferred red or blue caves (neither of which they'd use in the wild). Did you test it? lol.

I find the longer a person has fish, the more "natural" their tanks get. When you are shopping for a glass box, you pick for yourself. But after awhile you are shopping for what you pet likes and what makes him look good. A blue fish on blue gravel is nothing special. A bright blue fish in a world of brown and green draws the eye immediately. A blue fish on orange gravel belongs to an Illini fan.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh , emc , how could you say that about a poor Illini fan.....rofl...actually about 15 years ago this gravel color question came up...so one of the guys set up 3 20H tanks..one with neon orange , one with natural and one with white substrate....tank residents were 3 silver angels siblings that were of the same size..after a 60 day period of identical maintenance temps,feeding,light and water changes the results were this....
the angel from the tank with natural gravel was bigger , healthier , more robust , and had better deportment than the others..the fish from the tank with white gravel was smaller and thinner and far less colorful..and the fish from the orange gravel was smaller yet..thinner , washed out and a bit skittish...this is why i mentioned the orange gravel.....years ago a group of us goofballs did a bunch of screwball stuff with our fish....
discovered lots of interesting things..
Bettas are an easy fish to keep...they really do not demand a lot of special care...without a doubt , besides goldfish they are one of the most abused fish that are kept......a 2-5 gallon tank with a heater and a filter is just fine for them..anything that we can do to make them comfortable and happy will be rewarded with a beautiful healthy fish that will give us many years of pleasure....
you are right though emc......many fishkeepers go more to the natural side as they become more experienced.....


----------



## LooptyLoo (Nov 1, 2012)

RescuePets ~ I think your Betta family is lovely!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RescuePets (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you very much 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have found that my bettas became happier the more driftwood, live plants, and hiding places there were. I personally feed my fish multiple foods per week and they became much prettier. Giving your fish extra light helps too. I also have found that when I exercised my fish the way Thai fighters are exercised, they grew more colorful and were much more energetic.


----------

